# what shell for multifasciatus and what nonshelly tankmate



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

using a 30 gallon tank for maby 5 multies tank isnt set up yet so any suggestions accepted
plz give link to the shells needed for the small cichlid

also looking for smaller swimmers (not shelly) for tankmates nothing over 2.5 inches unless they are the best combo

ty in advance


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

any shell that has a large opening and doesnt spin too much can do it. 
i prefer whale eyes or escargot shells.

check out www.cichlidbreeding.com


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I like escargot shells. They're easy to find, are the right size, and are light enough for the shellies to move around.

I kept white cloud minnows with my multies, but just about any tetra, rasbora, or danio will work.


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

if you do not mind spending the extra dollar, Neothauma are a must have in this setups.










this are simillis, though.


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

kewl thnx guys i ordered 12 Gold Mouth Turbos and 12 silver ones can get more if i need

what abaout a few non shelly tank mates ?
something that dont need caves or a lot of them so i can keep my floor space open
i can add plants if needed


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Voodoo Chilli suggested white cloud minnows, just about any tetra, rasbora, or danio.


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

tetras be fine with me if they can live in that ph level


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some like a higher pH than others. And you'd probably want to keep your pH at the lower end of the comfortable scale for the multies.


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

kewl i got some Dwarf gouramis i was wanting to move from my 38g tank online said up to 7.5 ph my tap is 7.8ph(i think will check again) and they are mid level swimmers

how do i laqy the shells in the sand ? with the hole down up or on the side ?


----------



## yuju (Jan 27, 2008)

i've always just scattered the shells in the sand more or less randomly; my multis don't seem to mind where the opening to the shell is, and they usually dig up the tank so the shells will get moved around anyway. the fry seem to like areas of the shell bed where shells are piled on top of each other, so it could be worthwhile to really cluster up the shells...

also, when laying shells, i've always turned them in the water a few times to get any air bubbles trapped inside the shell out (not sure if it's necessary, but doesn't hurt to do it)


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

ty ya i dint think about the air

just got my sand in there and my filter modded so got a few weeks before i start looking for the multies


----------



## AfriCarman (Feb 12, 2006)

I use shells my son finds on the beach and I also have a couple of big clusters of barnacles that they love.


----------



## nchoe123 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't see it here...

Anyhow, I just ordered 4 dozen escargot shells online; shipped they're going to be about $36.

http://mrcaviarbest.stores.yahoo.net/escargotfrance.html

Any place should work though. Certainly the cichlidbreeding.com site has a lot of choices also, albeit for about twice the price.


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u341 ... 1218830649 http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u341 ... 1218830992

will theese work for multies?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Those shells look just fine to me.  
Not too sure if the gourarmi will get along with the multis...
Multis can be scrappers, but then, so can gouramis.
You could start out with them together and see how it goes.
Have fun with it.
Alicem


----------



## ShotOfVooDoo (Aug 2, 2008)

na theese dwarf guramis wont bother them they are very old and been in our guppy fry tank and only eaten maby 3 or 4 outta 60 babbies " that we have seen them catch

and they leave the adults alone

tank is ready now just getting some flaoting plants and gotta order the multies monday


----------

